# Need To Ride In Madeira, Portugal



## promtber (Aug 23, 2004)

I will be traveling to Madeira, Portugal and need to ride. If any one could point me in the direction to a place where this Cat 1 can find a high end road or MTB to ride or people to ride with. Thanks


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Try the following links.

I was there but only for hiking, but I saw some traces of mtb tires there...there is a bikeshop in the old town of Funchal and a more FR oriented shop in the new part of Funchal (next to that big mall and all the Hotels). 
Madeira has horrible traffic and tiny ultrasteep (20-30%) roads and I cant imagine that a roadbike will be fun. But they have a annual road race there..weird...

http://www.madeira-bergziegen.de/preise.htm

http://www.estepilhasdobtt.web.pt/

http://www.forumbtt.net/index.php?topic=40271.new

http://www.red-bike.de/gps/html/madeira_gps.html






For hiking, still the best guide is from www.sunflowerbooks.co.uk . Hiking there is more thrillling than mtb, as you cannot ride on most of the levadas (handrails!) and through the tunnels of the levadas. These tunnels are up to several kilometers long! Also the path leading along the highest peaks is not possible with bike (well might be, if you lke to ride steep stairs up&down on very exposed cliffs...)


----------



## nighthitcher (Dec 2, 2010)

i do not think i was ready for you to put words in quotation marks. i'll think about what you really want when you put your search in quotes and try to return something that makes sense.


----------



## sneakwipe (Dec 27, 2010)

the whole information is just wonderful. I really appreciate this effort of yours dear. its been great reading all this information of u.


----------

